# Pipe review - Nording Churchwarden and Nording Signature



## wrench13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just getting back into the hobby and a hiatus of 15 years. Used to smoke a Peterson bent but lost it in the interim period. I've been smoking 3 Pete's - a 8S, and 2 Sherlocks , a Baskerville and a Squire. To round out my daily smokers, I picked up a Nording CHurchwarden ( smooth finished) and Signature egg shape. I smoke AROs, mostly Boswells Cherry Smash.

The Churchwarden - first churchwarden I've owned. The finish is very nice, with pretty straight grain and a easy draw. THe rim has a very pronounced raw burl that looks great too. Have to say, smoking this one really typifies for me the long contemplative smoke. Very Gandalf like in setting my mood. It works well with the Boswell 'baccy. Right out of the box, it was a sweet smoke, minimal water and a cool taste. The bowl itself gets hot, but thats a result of my smoking style, slowing it down kept it much cooler. I am a 95% satisfied customer on this one. I hope it continues to smoke as well as it did right off the bat !

THe Signature - My first Danish style pipe. The finish, like all this series, is a plain, smooth, well sanded surface, but has no varnish or oil etc on it. The grain, because its not varnished, is faint to the eye, but is straight on the bowl, and a bit less so on the stummel (?). It feels really comfortable in the hand. The draw is very free and easy, even when I over packed it. It too got the bowl pretty hot, again more cuz I was over puffing then any fault of the pipe itself. The smoking was less cooler then the CHurchwarden, to be expected. I am also a 95% happy customer on this pipe.

 Both came with the Nording coating on the inside of the bowls, supposed to promote cake easily. Seems to do its job, both after 4 bowls are already showing significant cake. THe Churchwarden was $125 ( but I later found them on sale at another website for $95) and the Signature was $87. I think both were well worth the price, a lot less then the Petes were, and seem to smoke as good. They have a totally different feel then the petes, a bit less substantial in the hand. THe Nordings seem like they will break in in less time then the Petes ( I am having a Devil of a time with the Squire - that either does not like my 'baccy or my packing method, I'm still experimenting with it). 

I am still a noob in this hobby, but I think the Nordings are worth the price and will be favorites.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice write up and welcomer to Puff. I Just got a Nording Virgin Grain #1 and am also very happy with it. I may pick up another one for my Viginias


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Sound like some awesome pipes!

Gotta get some pictures up though!!!!!


----------

